# Software Developer registering as Autonomo



## Settricks (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I'm planning to move to Barcelona, Spain this year sometime in July and I have some questions about registering as Autonomo there.
I'm already working as a software developer for a company in Romania and I want to keep working for them, as far as I understood from other threads here I need to register as TRADE because I will send invoices every month to the Romanian company.

Is my understanding about TRADE clear? Or I can be just autonomo?
If I'm registering as TRADE, I am allowed to invoice to other clients (maybe in future I'll have multiple projects) ?
To register as Autonomo or TRADE do I need a specific degree? (I didn't finish university so my question is if I need a university degree to be able to register as a software developer)
I know I have to get a NIE, and then find a place to rent, or it is the other way around? Do usually people who rent require work contract or something similar?
To register as autonomo I need a place rented (office) or I can use the rent contract?
What type of taxes do I need to pay? (I know it's about 60 euros the first year if I am under 30 years, but do I need to pay anything else? like % of my income?)
Thank you!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm autonomo so I'll try to help...


i've never heard of TRADE! But I work in SEO as autonomo so I don't see why the same shouldn't apply to you.
yes you can bill as many clients as you need to.
no you don't need a degree of any kind.
i'm pretty sure we got our NIE while living in an airbnb, so no, I don't think you need a rental contract (not 100% sure on this though).
no you don't need an office.
the 60 euros you're quoting is just the social security payment. You will also pay a percentage of your income in tax. This is on a sliding scale.


----------



## Settricks (Feb 22, 2021)

@Amy123123 Thank you for your reply.
I was saying about TRADE because I've read this thread Setting up as Autónomo in Spain for single customer
It has something to do with fake autonomos and billing the same customer each month.

Did you had any issues when you rented a place? Like did they ask you for your income or to pay a huge fianza? 

Thanks!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Settricks said:


> @Amy123123 Thank you for your reply.
> I was saying about TRADE because I've read this thread Setting up as Autónomo in Spain for single customer
> It has something to do with fake autonomos and billing the same customer each month.
> 
> ...


So going by that thread, it seems that autonomo is fine whether you're invoicing 1 client or 10. The OP was worried because their SS contributions would be less under autonomo, but that is only the case that if you earn enough that your contributions as an employed person would be higher than the 264 euros a month. Being autonomo doesn't (as I understand it) change your tax rate, so no difference there.

Either way it doesn't seem to be an issue. You should definitely, definitely talk to a gestor though - do not take random internet stranger's word for it!

In addition it sounds like to be TRADE your client/s have to be based in Spain, so I'm not sure it's even feasible for you or me.

With rent - yes we did have issues. No one would rent to us normally since we had no income history (at that point) in Spain. 

We ended up getting a 9 month contract on a place below our budget and paying everything up front. Hopefully when it comes time to move the fact we will have been earning in Spain for many months should mean we don't have any further problems.

So you may find you need to do something similar - pay up front for a short contract on a cheap property until you've built up some financial history here.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

After doing some more reading on false autonomo it sounds like there is a legitimate reason to be worried.

That said, it also sounds like this only affects businesses in Spain. You can't be employed, in Spain, for a business that doesn't operate in Spain. There is no way for a business to pay tax in Spain without a base in the country, so I still don't think this applies to our situations. That makes sense based on TRADE only being available to those invoicing Spanish clients.

If you do find out anything else though, please share! I have to admit I'm a little concerned.

I've also just emailed my gestor. I will reply here with what he says.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you checked out the visa requirements for coming to Spain intending to work. Working online for a foreign client or employer IS work.

I suspect Amy123123 was here before Dec 31st. so the rules for you are not the same as they were/are for her.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

MataMata said:


> Have you checked out the visa requirements for coming to Spain intending to work. Working online for a foreign client or employer IS work.
> 
> I suspect Amy123123 was here before Dec 31st. so the rules for you are not the same as they were/are for her.


You suspected correct  What a crazy few months that was!

OP is Romanian though so I assume he should be fine under EU law?


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Reply from my gestor:

"Not at all, this would be a problem if your client was a Spanish business trader, which is not the case as you are working in Spain as self employed under a contract of professional services."

Pretty much what I thought, though I realise not all gestors give the same answers...

Hoping he's right though because that's very reassuring if so.


----------



## Settricks (Feb 22, 2021)

Amy123123 said:


> he OP was wor





MataMata said:


> Have you checked out the visa requirements for coming to Spain intending to work. Working online for a foreign client or employer IS work.
> 
> I suspect Amy123123 was here before Dec 31st. so the rules for you are not the same as they were/are for her.


I am from Romania so visa is not an issue.

Related to this thread I have another question, is there an official list somwhere with the types of autonomo I can register? For eg maintenance, delivery of proffesional services, selling online ?


----------

